# Sedating a pig with beer



## round_rock_ray (Feb 7, 2015)

Just as the title states, has anyone ever tried it or heard of it? I read a post where a vet recommended using beer to sedate a boar that needed its hooves trimmed.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I used it on a jungle chicken in Jakarta, Indonesia. I can’t imagine how much it would take for a pig. What if it’s a mean drunk?


----------



## round_rock_ray (Feb 7, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I used it on a jungle chicken in Jakarta, Indonesia. I can’t imagine how much it would take for a pig. What if it’s a mean drunk?


That sounds like an interesting story Alice


----------



## secondhandacres (Nov 6, 2017)

All jokes aside, I’m curious has anyone tried this? I just picked up two feeder pigs yesterday and one of them looks like he’s still intact. I’m thinking getting this 80 lbs of pork drunk before I and all my buddies hold him down to castrate. Might just have a few of those beers myself before trying this too.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

And two Benedryl.


----------



## secondhandacres (Nov 6, 2017)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> And two Benedryl.


For the pig or me


----------



## Curtman (May 2, 2020)

I had a chance to get rid of a few bushels of prunes and plums once when they had hit the ground and I raked them into the baskets. Then I forgot about them a few days. When I remembered I took them over to the pen and dumped them in the troth. As soon as smelled them I knew what I had done, they had fermented. Dhoooph. I let them out of the pen had hogs passed out all over the farm.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Will take a lot of beer. Don't know if beer will even work, might need whisky, and they might not like whisky. Vets have stuff that will actually work, maybe not even as expensive as getting a pig drunk, getting your buddies drunk and getting stitches at the ER. Or you could just have a pig roast now and pick up another feeder. Get you and your buddies drunk and full of pork, no ER from drunken knife slips while wrestling a mean drunk pig, good times.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh, what could go wrong ? let me count the ways.
IF you decide to do this, take a video and show us.
Years ago before I was born, My dad made a little moonshine. He fed the mash to the neighbor's pigs.
They act just like drunk people, I was told..
We fed ducks some beer. It was funny to see them stagger and fall on their butts. but the next day two of them died.. Mom was not happy..
.....jiminwisc....


----------



## secondhandacres (Nov 6, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Oh, what could go wrong ? let me count the ways.
> IF you decide to do this, take a video and show us.
> Years ago before I was born, My dad made a little moonshine. He fed the mash to the neighbor's pigs.
> They act just like drunk people, I was told..
> ...


This is why I ask... before I try it. I don’t want to kill the pig, all seriousness. Just kinda joking around drinking with a pig... I’m mean come on, who wouldn’t take advantage of that. I know there are several people on this forum that have a whole lot more experience than me on the subject and that’s why I ask the question. Does this work or should I call the vet to castrate? Maybe try to sell him as a breeder? I’m looking for opinions from people who have more experience than me on the subject


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

secondhandacres said:


> This is why I ask... before I try it. I don’t want to kill the pig, all seriousness. Just kinda joking around drinking with a pig... I’m mean come on, who wouldn’t take advantage of that. I know there are several people on this forum that have a whole lot more experience than me on the subject and that’s why I ask the question. Does this work or should I call the vet to castrate? Maybe try to sell him as a breeder? I’m looking for opinions from people who have more experience than me on the subject


When a pig is 4-7 days old is the best time. That's when i cut my pigs. Not a good idea to feed beer to a pig. If you are going to keep the pig let the Vet. do the job. You can also have a pig roast. At that age the meat would be ok.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I was always the holder, never the cutter, so, this is for what it's worth. A forty pound pig is strong enough for a boy and a man. Anything heavier is best left to the vet and a syringe. And you have the possibility of injury--yours or the pig's. Or a slip if the knife and infection or excessive bleeding. (Again, yours or the pig's)
'nuff said....

geo


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hold my beer.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

It does work but probably not something to be done on a regular basis.

I had a boar that I could not worm. He seemed to know when I had the syringe (Ivomec injectable) and would go round and round his feed dish so that I couldn't get to him. OK, tried to use it off-label and put it in his food - he up-ended his dish. Thinking it may have been accidental, I had another go. Up-ended again. He could smell it. He badly needed dosing - he had worms, lice and sarcoptic mange. Put him in the cattle race and he nearly pulled the whole yards down. Geez, do I need to get a vet out to knock him out just so I can worm him!!!

My partner came up with the solution. He makes home brew and wondered if giving said boar the dregs at the bottom of the barrel would knock him out. It certainly did. He hoed into it and an hour later he was out to the monkeys. I injected him and he never even twitched. So twice a year we got him drunk so he could be wormed. He probably had a monumental hangover but at least he was healthy.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------

